
Why did Airbnb buy a russian design company? - lesingerouge
http://www.wired.com/2015/09/airbnb-just-bought-bizarro-russian-gadget-company/
======
warewolf
Lapka isn't just a design company, they're a product design company that
creates devices that collect data about the things around you like Humidity,
Radiation etc. Airbnb has a big focus on UX. I'm sure they plan on integrating
this technology to share that knowledge about users Airbnb locations.

